# Medion Akoya P6634 optimieren/tunen



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Ich bin immer 3 Monate beim Studieren in einer WG und kann dann nur meinen Laptop mitnehmen.
Da ich hauptsächlich nur DayZ spiele und spielen will, will ich mir nicht extra einen teuren Gaming Laptop zulegen.

Kann man meinen Medion Akoya P6634, Core i3-2350M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (MD98930) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU dazu bringen, dass ich DayZ mit Spaß zocken kann? DayZ selbst hab ich schon optimiert, soweit ich Tuts und Config Dateien usw ändern konnte mit meinem eher mauen Fachwissen. Vielleicht gibts hier ja einen Experten dafür 
Ich hab eine Crucial m4 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eingebaut.  Benchmark von vorgestern: http://i.imgur.com/M74KPva.png

näheres zur SSD in dem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...373088-crucial-m4-128-gb-firmware-update.html

Der Laptop läuft recht gut (Win7) und ist noch in einem guten Zustand, daher möcht ich den ungern hergeben, weils echt nicht nötig wär.

Liebe Grüße und Danke


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Wie spielst du DayZ denn ? Theoretisch müsste das Spiel eigentlich in 1366x768 in mittleren Details laufen.


----------



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Wie spielst du DayZ denn ? Theoretisch müsste das Spiel eigentlich in 1366x768 in mittleren Details laufen.



Laufen tut es schon. Aber es sieht sehr bescheiden aus, muss auch alles auf very low spielen. DayZ hab ich ganz stark auf Performance angepasst, aber das ist nicht so einfach, auf der einen Seite machst es besser aber dann bei der nächsten Einstellung ist es plötzlich schlechter wie zuvor 

Ich will jetzt kein Grafikfeuerwerk, das geht nicht, ist mir bewusst. Aber mich nervts wenn Gebäude flackern oder ich Spieler in 100-200m entfernung nicht sehe. Baumstämme sind bei mir nicht durchgezogen sondern zerstückelt  Aber das konnt ich mit den Configs einigermaßen hinbekommen


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Naja, leistungstechnisch du kannst eigentlich nur noch den Prozessor upgraden und da auch nur einen i5. Die bekommst du aber schon für um die 30Euro (hätte sogar noch einen i5-2410M liegen) . Die GT630M kannst du auch noch ein wenig übertakten, aber viel ist da nicht drin.


----------



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Naja, leistungstechnisch du kannst eigentlich nur noch den Prozessor upgraden und da auch nur einen i5. Die bekommst du aber schon für um die 30Euro (hätte sogar noch einen i5-2410M liegen) . Die GT630M kannst du auch noch ein wenig übertakten, aber viel ist da nicht drin.



Kann man den einfach so mir nichts dir nichts wechseln? 30€ wären gar kein Thema, die würd ich investieren


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Das Gerät müsste eine Revisionsklappe besitzen, wie beiden Medion Akoya aus diesem Zeitraum. Entferne diese bitte mal und schicke mir ein Foto.


----------



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Das Gerät müsste eine Revisionsklappe besitzen, wie beiden Medion Akoya aus diesem Zeitraum. Entferne diese bitte mal und schicke mir ein Foto.




Gern. nur was ist das?  Bzw. wo genau? google gibt wenig her

edit: hilft der thread weiter? Neue Notebook CPU - Ratschläge & Meinungen - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Dreh das Notebook mal um, dadrunter erkennst du eine grosse Klappe welche mit 5-10 Schrauben befestigt ist. Das ganze sieht offen denn in etwa so aus...

(hier als Beispiel das P6638, welches deinem eigentlich recht ähnlich ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

Gerade mal 6 Schräubchen waren zu lösen 

IMG_5558.JPG - directupload.net
IMG_5554.JPG - directupload.net
IMG_5559.JPG - directupload.net
IMG_5547.JPG - directupload.net
IMG_5548.JPG - directupload.net
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3874/ucqe3ft6_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3874/dgo9v9wa_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3874/8ioh8k2m_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3874/exl48byi_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3874/yk69xgf2_jpg.htm 

konnts hier leider nicht direkt hochladen


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Die CPU ist leicht zu wechseln. Des weiteren hast du auch noch einen freien Ramslot, wodurch du schnell und günstig auf 8GB Ram kommen kannst.

Ram: 
4GB HYNIX DDR3 SODIMM RAM 1600 Mhz HMT351S6CFR8C-PB PC3-12800S Notebook Speicher 4047762376741 | eBay
4GB HYNIX DDR3 SODIMM RAM 1333 Mhz HMT351S6BFR8C-H9 PC3-10600S Notebook Speicher 4047762376741 | eBay
HYNIX 4GB RAM DDR3 1600 Mhz 204 pin SO DIMM Notebook Speicher PC3-12800S 1.5V 4047762380328 | eBay

Als CPUs kommen maximal i5 der Sandy Bridge Generation in Frage, die i7 Quad-Core dürften nicht laufen, da diese andere Spannungswandler benötigen, welche Medion mit Sicherheit nicht verbaut hat. Die i7 Dual Core Versionen lohnen sich nicht, weil sie kaum mehr Leistung wie ein i5 Dual Core besitzen.

Bekommst du es denn hin die CPU zu wechseln ? Sind eigentlich nur noch 4 weitere Schrauben  Neue Wärmeleitpaste solltest du denn gleich mitbestellen. 

CPU:
Intel Core i5 2520m Notebook Prozessor / CPU, 2 x 2,5 GHz, Dual Core, TOP | eBay bald ab)
Intel Core i5-2540M 2,6-3,3GHz Dual-Core Prozessor SR044 | eBay (der schnellste i5 DualCore)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/INTEL-CORE-i..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item46324cef3d
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Core-i..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item1c4c82f547

Wärmeleitpaste:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ARCTIC-COOLI...g_Wärmeleitpasten_Zubehör&hash=item27e8293528 (nutze ich auch seit Jahren erfolgreich)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Noctua-NT-H1...r_CPUs_Kühler_CPU_Zubehör&hash=item4878c317bf (eine weitere Hochleistungswärmeleitpaste)


----------



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

Die RAM's sind leider nicht die exakt gleichen wie ich habe.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Kühlleistung verbessern. Wie mache ich denn den Lüfter am besten sauber (noch nie gemacht)?
Und was kann ich noch genau machen um die Kühlleistung zu verbessern? Lohnt sich sowas: NOTEBOOK LAPTOP KÃœHLER COOLER STÃ„NDER| 5 x LÃœFTER | 2 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik ?

Danke dir !   Bevor ich  mich an den CPU wage muss ich erstmal Kühlung verbessern und den richtigen RAM finden.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Es muss auch nicht exakt der gleiche sein, den findest du eh nicht. Hynix, mind. 1333Mhz (1600 gehen auch) und SO-DIMM halt.

Wie schon via PN geschrieben musst du die Kühlung nicht verbessern. Notebookkühler bringen auch rein gar nichts ausser eine Lärmbelästigung...  Wenn das Gerät aktuell zu heiss wird liegt das an folgenden Sachen:
1. eingetrocknete Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU und GPU
2. Staubteppich zwischen Lüfterlamellen und Lüfter

Daher, Lüfter ausbauen und die Lamellen reinigen und die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.


----------



## Redsupp (21. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Es muss auch nicht exakt der gleiche sein, den findest du eh nicht. Hynix, mind. 1333Mhz (1600 gehen auch) und SO-DIMM halt.
> 
> Wie schon via PN geschrieben musst du die Kühlung nicht verbessern. Notebookkühler bringen auch rein gar nichts ausser eine Lärmbelästigung...  Wenn das Gerät aktuell zu heiss wird liegt das an folgenden Sachen:
> 1. eingetrocknete Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU und GPU
> ...



Da ich seit zwei Jahren nie saubergemacht habe, könnte 2. sehr gut zutreffen.
Nummer 1 nehm ich auch in Angriff, danach seh ich ja was es gebracht hat.

Wie ersetze ich die WLP?


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Heatpipe ausbauen und von den Resten der alten Wärmeleitpaste befreien. Optimal geht das mit einem einfachen Tempo Taschentuch. Wenn du noch ein wenig technischen Alkohol zur Hand hast kannst du den auch gerne dafür verwenden. Das gleiche gilt für CPU und GPU.

Danach je 2 Erbsen grosse Punkte auf CPU und GPU und alles wieder zusammen bauen.


----------



## Redsupp (22. Januar 2015)

Werde den Lüfter reinigen und die Heatpipe polieren. Danach bring ich neue WLP auf.
Ich hoffe das bringt mir einen ordentlichen Kühlungsschub, sonst kann ich den neuen Prozessor vergessen.

4GB Arbeitsspeicher wird auch noch zusätzlich eingebaut. habe diesen hier bestellt: 4GB G.Skill SQ Series DDR3-1333 SO-DIMM CL9 Single - Hardware, Zwar kein Hynix, aber sonst müsste es passen.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Januar 2015)

Der Ram passt auch, frage ist nur ob er DualChannel kompatibel zu deinem Hynix ist, deswegen hatte ich nur Hynix Riegel gepostet.


----------



## Redsupp (22. Januar 2015)

Oh mist okay. Lässt sich das herausfinden?


----------



## iTzZent (22. Januar 2015)

Wirst du denn sehen, wenn es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Redsupp (22. Januar 2015)

Ach verdammt. Hab bei Mindfactory bestellt, aber noch nicht überwiesen. soll ich lieber stornieren?

GraKa kann man nicht aufrüsten oder?


----------



## iTzZent (22. Januar 2015)

nein, die kannst du nicht aufrüsten, nur ein wenig übertakten.

Ob du die Bestellung stornierst musst du selber wissen. Teste erstmal ob der Riegel ggf. kompatibel ist, unwarscheinlich ist es nicht. Ich betreibe in meinem HTPC auch 2 unterschiedliche Riegel und habe im alten Medion X6811 meiner Frau auch jahrelang 2x4GB von unterschiedlichen Herstellern und mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten betrieben, ohne Probleme.

Empfehlenswert ist allerdings ein Betrieb von 2 gleichen Riegeln, aber das ist nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Redsupp (22. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> nein, die kannst du nicht aufrüsten, nur ein wenig übertakten.
> 
> Ob du die Bestellung stornierst musst du selber wissen. Teste erstmal ob der Riegel ggf. kompatibel ist, unwarscheinlich ist es nicht. Ich betreibe in meinem HTPC auch 2 unterschiedliche Riegel und habe im alten Medion X6811 meiner Frau auch jahrelang 2x4GB von unterschiedlichen Herstellern und mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten betrieben, ohne Probleme.
> 
> Empfehlenswert ist allerdings ein Betrieb von 2 gleichen Riegeln, aber das ist nicht zwingend notwendig.




Okay dann teste ich den erstmal.  Danke dir!

macht es auch Sinn Windows neu zu installieren und einmal alles plattmachen praktisch?


----------



## Redsupp (22. Januar 2015)

So:

RAM bestellt
WLP bestellt
Reinigungskit bestellt
i5 2540m bestellt

jetzt kanns bald losgehen! 

Alles zsm macht 100€ und wird sich hfftl rentieren  aber ich bin guter dinge!


----------



## moe50 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

    Hat es sich denn gelohnt und haben sich unterschiede bemerkbar gemacht, nach dem aufrüsten des Notebooks?

    Ich besitze ebenfalls seit kurzem ein Akoya p6634 und dieses wird nach sehr kurzer Zeit sehr warm.
    Die Temperaturen steigen ohne aufwändiger Benutzung auf bis zu 60 und sogar bis 70 Grad.
    Meistens sind es so 60°C (idle) beim surfen usw.

    Ich würde aber sehr gerne auch ab und an mal das Spiel "League of Legends" spielen, was zu Zeit leider überhaupt
    nicht Möglich ist, da mein Notebook nach ca. 5 Minuten aus geht. Die Temps liegen da bei so ca 80 Grad, falls ich mich
    nicht getäuscht habe mit dem Programm Speedfan.

Gereinigt wurde es bereits und neue Wärmeleitpaste ist ebenfalls drauf.

Würde es denn reichen, wenn ich mir einen neuen Lüfter für das Notebook zulege oder bringt das auch nicht mehr viel wärme unterschied?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2015)

Deine Temperaturen sehen übel aus, 60°C im Idle, Notabschaltung unter 3d, bist du sicher die WLP korrekt aufgetragen zu haben? Irgendwas stimmt da  gar nicht. Ein Lüfter löst dein Problem nur, wenn sich der jetzige nicht mehr drehen sollte, sonst liegt das Problem an ner anderen Stelle.


----------



## moe50 (28. Oktober 2015)

Der Lüfter dreht sich zum Glück noch ^^ 
Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich bereits 3 mal in verschiedenen Varianten aufgetragen.(Hab mal gegoogelt wie es die Leute so machen)
Leider habe ich hier nur so eine No-Name Leitpaste rum liegen, die ziemlich flüssig ist beim Auftragen, aber ich habe diese auch in meinem Lenovo Notebook
ohne Probleme mit 40 Grad idle Temperatur. Auch spielen ist mit dem Lenovo kein Problem mit dieser Paste.

Weiß leider nicht, was da noch defekt sein könnte  
Schade um das tolle Notebook. Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwo hat der Kühlkörper sicher nicht richtig Kontakt. 

Alternativ kann ich dir den Medion Service aber nahe legen, ist auf Deutsch und mit fähigen Technikern besetzt. (in meinem Fall, damals)
Die können dir telefonisch schon um einiges weiterhelfen. Alternativ kannst du sicher auch die Kosten einer Überprüfung erfragen, oder hast du eventuell noch Garantie?

Das Erneuern der WLP oder Umbau von Festplatten schließt deine Garantie nicht aus, sofern noch vorhanden. Würde es dem Service gegenüber allerdings erwähnen und mit offenen Karten spielen.  

In meinem Fall wurde nach WLP erneuern und Umbau von Festplatten das komplette Mainboard auf Garantie getauscht (Bios-Fehler), allerdings war es kaum 6 Monate alt und meine Eingriffe hatten keinen Einfluss auf den Defekt.


----------



## net-ghost (6. April 2018)

Hallo iTzZent, liebe Forumgemeinde!
bin über Euern (etwas verstaubten) Beitrag gestolpert auf der Suche an Informationen für/über mein betagtes P6634 Mainboard, da ich kein Master Bios Passwort finde kann ich auch nicht (wohl verspätet) auf Win10 umsteigen, (Black Screen Problem, Administration geht zur Zeit nur via RDP), nach dem ich das gelöst habe, würde ich auch gerne dem Ding um kleines Geld lt. Euren Input ein CPU,RAM & SSD upgrade verpassen, das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn für meinen Verwendungszweck, (danke für die spezifischen Informationen und der Idee). Jetzt zu meiner Frage, hast Du / hier Wer Ahnung welch Mainboard das NB eingebaut hat und ob es dazu Manuals, Tools bzw. Pin- Spezifikationen (für ev. cmos-reset) gibt, um das dämliche Master Passwort zu entfernen, dies verhindert leider das Biosupdate auf die letzte mögliche Version. an sonst müsste ich es zum Support Einsenden, was für ein Bj. 2012 NB um damals 500€ natürlich jetzt ein kronischer Totalschaden wäre, der telefonische M-Support „kann“ mir hier leider nicht helfen und verweist auf die allgemein zu finden M-Community und FAQ’s Seiten zu diesen Thema. Vorab Vielen Dank, Lg. NGH


----------



## iTzZent (7. April 2018)

Schau mal links neben dem CPU Lüfter. Da geht ein rot/schwarzes Kabel lang und es müsste eingesteckt sein. Ziehe das bitte mal raus und lasse es für 1-2h draussen... dann kannst du es wieder reinstecken und das Gerät einschalten... vielleicht hast du glück und das Masterpasswort ist nun raus, denn das ist die Bios Batterie, sollte sie zumindest sein  Siehe ggf. dazu hier CMOS-Reset - Wie loscht man das CMOS? (BIOS-Einstellungen resetten) | biosflash.com


----------



## net-ghost (7. April 2018)

Guten Morgen! vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort, ich hab‘s getan … , … wie befürchtet, Datum ist zurück gesetzt, aber Master Passwort nach wie vor vorhanden :-/ ... kurz angemerkt für die Nachwelt, die Batterie (eine CR2032) sitzt links vorne (also wenn man wie gewöhnlich davorsitzen würde) bei den Status LED's  (unter der Handauflage, also auf der Oberseite) in einem fixen Sockel, leider muss man dazu das NB ziemlich komplett öffnen ( das es beim M-Support teuer werden kann :-/ ) … ich habe mich für die unschöne aber konventionellere Variante entschieden, welche dann so aussieht (Bild) … eigentlich wollt ich das Ding jetzt nicht auf machen, aber dafür tu' ich mir leichtert mit der suche dieses verflixten Jumper/Dip-Switchs. Vielleicht hat doch jemand ein Manual des Mainbords oder ein Tool zum neutralisieren, jetzt weiß ich zumindest mal die genaue MB-Type und kann weiter suchen … „ A17 Main Board Rev 2.0 , P/N: 08N1-0P11J00 , E89382 , HannStar , J , MV-4 94V-0 , 1147 “ Danke, Lg. NGH


----------



## cannabis (27. Mai 2018)

Hast du mit entwendeter Bios Batterie mal das Notebook ohne Akku etc. eingeschaltet, um den Reststrom zu entfernen?

Ich hatte letztens auch mal so ein Problem es giobt diverse tools, die das Passwort löschen sollen, hatten bei mir aber leider nicht funkitoniert- am Ende habe ich geraten und richtig gelegen xD. Bios Passwörter sind wirklich so ziemlich die dümmste Idee .


----------

